# used ECDM



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a line on a used ECDM and want to get opinions on its value and components. Are parts available for Foes F1 fork and hub. How much difference in ride between the older frame style ( horizontal rear shock) and the new one? Owner is not sure of the year , what is the last year of the old frame style? Are the rotors etc still availble for the Hope brakes? Bike is in very good shape so what is a fair asking price. thanks in advance for any help and info
Mark

1.XTR Shifters 
2.Hope M4 8 Piston brakes 
3.Foes F1 inverted fork 5" travel 
4.Foes Front Hub 27mm Thru Axel 
5.Mavic 321 Disc Rims 
6.Hope Bulb Tandem Rear Hub with Salsa Quick Release 
7.Race Face Forged Cranks 
8.Race Face world cup bottom brackets 
9.Fox Float 3.5" rear shock with remotelever/lockout @ captain bars 
10.XTR Front and Rear Derailer
11. nice bars stems cables etc


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

If you want to know any info as to the model year or ? get the serial # and send an email to Teresa @ Ventana, she is a great help. We were in the same spot 5 yrs ago with our tandem got info the from Teresa.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have not worked on an F1 in a long time. The one I worked on I never rode, and have never rode an F1 at all.

I did like the design and quality.

FWIW, prior to getting the 40, I was checking out a few of these forks for sale on the internet.

IIRC, it is a "wet" fork, so the seals and especially the lower tubes need to be in good shape. Especially the brake side.

I would call Foes and ask them directly about the fork. They were always an approachable company for me to deal with.

As for the rest of the bike, the build looks solid, if the thing is a good fit, the price is reasonable, it should be a fun bike.

Is this a test of the waters prior to committing to the 29r? I ask because that 29r will be like an entirely different bike.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Some info on the fork. May be a couple of years newer.

http://foesracing.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/F1_manual.pdf

Foes still sells forks. I wouldn't be surprised if the parts interchanged.

PK


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

PK
Thanks for the reply. I called Foes today after I posted and found out there are no spare parts available for the fork, hub or brake rotors available any longer. The bike only has 150 miles on it, looks new and it is the right size. We have adult children who ride and are similar in size so we have a use for a second bike if we want to go to the 29r. The big problem is the seller thinks the bike is worth more then it is I believe. I think I am committed to a full suspension, just what do you think the 29r full suspension will ride different then the 26. If I buy the used one I may have to replace the whole front end at the first failure on any part and that affects my price decision, someone else may buy it not considering this, I just want to buy smart if used. What disadvantage is the horizontal shock on the older design? If you where to buy a new fork what would you first choice be for this frame? Thanks for sharing all of your expertise on this forum and first hand knowledge of this frame.
Mark


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

First post in the tandem section, so take this for what it's worth. 

I believe 2005 is the year of the rear shock change. I am pretty sure the serial # will tell you the year (maybe the 2nd and 3rd digit). I agree that Teresa is very helpful.

I too am curious about pricing of a used ECDM. What is the asking price?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a friend who has about a 1999 F1, and that has been a very reliable fork - and this guy does not do maintenance. Even still to this day, that fork feels great. I wouldn't worry too much about the hub. The brake disc was simply a modified Hayes 8" rotor that Foes had machined to fit their 4-bolt hub pattern. The hub may have been made by Hadley, but I don't remember. If I recall correctly, it's a fairly stout hub, and I doubt you'd have any problems with it. Even if a bearing seized, you can always find replacement bearings. 

From the description of some of those parts, the bike sounds like it's from around 1998-2002ish.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I believe 2002 was the shock change year. 
The horizontal shock design has a higher leverage ratio, which means higher pressures in the shock for preload, which means, overall, a less active rear suspension due to the higher shock pressures and rising rate. For lighter teams it's not as much of an issue, but for heavier teams, the lower leverage ratio and resulting lower pressures of the vertical shock design made a big difference.
The parts kit spec would indicate the tandem as being in this timeframe as well.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice and information given. We completed a deal today on a used ECDM. It was not the one we originally planned on but another one that a member of the this board turned me on to -- thank you. It is 2005 model with a very nice build and green in color. It will take it at least a few weeks to arrive here in Alaska and we won't be able to ride it here for a few months until the snow is gone and the trails dry out. I will be a regular visiter here to learn all I can and maybe contribute in the future. If anyone needs info on Calfee road tandems we do have experience there to share. Sherwood at Ventana was very helpful and took lots of time on the phone giving me info on the bikes I was looking at. It helped that he has been to Alaska and ridden some of the trails we ride so he had an idea what would work for us. Thanks again
Mark


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

You got a heckuva deal on that one! And you still ended up buying a tandem from us, however indirectly, 
Hope you guys get many happy miles out of your new tandem. Feel free to post lots of cool ride pictures with all sorts of Alaska scenery!


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

For anyone interested here is the link to the first tandem we considered
It is a 2002 15/14 according to Ventana only 4 of them we made corresponds to a 17/14.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2162821053.html

sounds like the bike has been a garage queen also


----------

